# Hamachi & Wireless Trouble



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm having trouble sustaining a connection with the P2P program, Hamachi.

First, I'm using a Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter on my Vista laptop (built in). I'm connecting to the internet just fine with full bars and a 54 Mbps connection speed (with one issue which I'll get to later). It's my computer that connects to the network and the network connects to the gateway which connects to the internet. I'm using a Linksys WCG200-CC router that's in the room next to mine. Then I have 2 active networks:

1.) Wireless Network Connection (home) (Private Network)
2.) Hamachi Network (Public Network)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zach-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : chn.comcast.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : chn.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 24, 2008 11:22:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 24, 2008 12:22:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.130
68.87.77.130
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.245.138(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 24, 2008 11:14:51 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 24, 2009 11:19:21 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.chn.comcast.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : chn.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.chn.comcast.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D68943E1-646B-43AE-9F15-85D946CCF8F4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:500:f58a::500:f58a(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


I have private settings on my Wireless connection and it's firewalled, and they're not obtaining information automatically, I have them manually configured. On the other hand, on my Hamachi network, I have it set as a Public network (for P2P connectivity), with it obtaining the information automatically. The Hamachi network and the Wireless network use different gateway configurations. The gateway for my wireless network is 192.168.0.1, and the gateway for my Hamachi network is 5.0.0.1. The Hamachi network keeps identifying and saying it's an Unidentified Network, and I'm pretty sure it's from the invalid IP, because I've been getting errors when I'm having connection issues, that Hamachi doesn't have a valid IP configuration, and I don't know how to solve this. The firewall is turned off with my Hamachi network, and it's allowing other users to connect through it.

I have a total of 4 users (2 that are my own (one on my laptop and another on my other computer (for testing purposes))) in Hamachi.

The laptop can ping my other computer and one other user, but not the 4th user (something wrong with his firewall I'm guessing?). My other computer can ping everyone except the same 4th user. The 3rd user can barley ping my laptop (request times out occasionally), and can ping my other computer perfectly, and cannot ping the 4th user. The 4th user cannot ping anyone except my other computer.

As of now, the Hamachi network has limited access, and the other users I want to bring into my connection, keeps losing the connectivity.

My computer and my other computer use the same router and gateway to connect to the internet. Everyone in my Hamachi server is running XP (including my other computer) except my own laptop which is running Vista. My other computer is using a USB adapter to connect to the router wirelessley, and is having no connection problems with Hamachi.

Is there any way I can make my own laptop have a clean connection with the other computers in my Hamachi server?

(Please reply back with any network configuration suggestions, or any tips in general. If I need to supply more information, please tell me so)

___________________________________________
Unrelated Issues (I think)

1.) I keep losing connection with my gateway to the internet.
2.) I'm having to click links multiple times in order to get to the page (e.x. I click on a bookmark once, and it's stays at 'Waiting' until I click it again).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd start by trying wired connections to see if this is just a wireless issue.


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

It probably is, but I'm not able to switch to a wired connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even for a test? Why not?


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, the router is like directly on the other side of the wall behind where my laptop is. So I'm not able to drill and install, so I'd have to run it all the way into the other room... and I don't have a cable. We've always used wireless.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Your laptop isn't portable ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like Candy says, carry it around. This isn't a permanent solution, it's just a diagnostic aid. We first want to see if it's a wireless issue, or there's something else in play here. Debugging is simply eliminating possibilities until only one is left, that's usually the problem.


----------



## brodie1600 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would test a wired connection if I had a cable. Not sure I have one around. >.>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess this isn't that pressing an issue.


----------

